# My daughters vet experience, unbelievable



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This is about my daughters 13 year old cat Emma. Many years ago Emma was diagnosed with a very large bladder stone that the vets have only ever seen in dalmations. Sorry, I can't remember the name of it. This kind of stone can not be dissolved, it has to be removed surgically. Emma had the surgery and has been fine until last week. Last week she let out a yowl and ran over to a corner and peed, whimpering the whole time. My daughter took her to the vet and they said she had a UTI and did an ultrasound of her bladder and said she had another stone. This particular vet said because of Emma's age she recommended euthanizing her, but my daughter wanted to go ahead and try the surgery to at least give Emma a chance. Surgery was scheduled for today with a different vet. Emma was all prepped for surgery and intubated and given anesthetic and this vet decided at the last minute to do another ultrasound. Guess what, there was NO stone. The original vet has mistaken sediment in the bladder caused from the infection she had as being a stone and to think she had actually suggested my daughter euthanize the cat. Now it gets even worse. My daughter brought Emma home after she woke up and a couple hrs later Emma was gasping for breath. She rushed her back to the vet and they xrayed her throat and her larnyx was almost swelled shut from being intubated. They gave her a steroid shot and are monitoring her for an hr to see what happens. Please keep Emma in your prayers. She has been thru a lot today because of a vets misdiagnosis.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh no. Prayers and hugs for all of you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, Kathy. That's all awful. Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your daughter for poor Emma. I remember another member here taking her Maltese in for surgery on a stone. She insisted on getting an ultrasound that morning. They didn't want to do it but she finally talked them into it. No stone!!:w00t: A lesson to be learned in this case...check and double check.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

:OMG!: That is awful! Thank heaven your daughter went to another vet and that the vet was competent and did another ultrasound. Praying that Emma recovers from the swollen larynx.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wow, good thing they double checked.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh! I'm sorry about Emma. What a horrible experience to go through. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just heard from my daughter and the vet gave Emma another steroid shot and she is greatly improving. They are monitoring her for another hr but they say she is going to be fine. The vet has her in the staff room and she now is rolling around on the floor purring and going from person to person to get belly rubs. Thank goodness.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

So glad they checked one more time.


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Praise God she's ok!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor Emma. I am so sorry you had to go through all that. Will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh sigh. I hope dear Emma will come through this strong enough to claw the stupid vet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Relieved she's doing better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry for poor Emma. It's scary when you can't even trust a vet. Prayers she will be just fine!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD I'm so sorry her vet misdiagnosed her baby. I hope she will recover.
A vet misdiagnosed my Buffy,told me she had heat exhaustion, while I insisted it was heat stroke... Vet "poo pooed" me ,palpated her abdomen and told me to take her home and give her aspirin. We got home she dropped dead less than 15 minutes later.
Come to find out she had heat stroke and if she'd been given an injection to reduce brain swelling, she would have lived...

I told them what happened and he claimed I didn't want to spend the money and no apologies...

I hope she finds caring vet, we found one later and he's wonderful.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My daughter called me late last night and she was able to bring Emma home and her breathing was much better. She was coughing a bit but they said that was normal and to just make sure her gums stayed pink. They said they had never had a cat react this way to the tube down the throat. Hopefully she stayed fine through the whole night.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just terrible that she had to go through this for nothing, but so glad she is improving. Will continue sending prayers and positive thoughts for a complete recovery.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor Emma. I'm so happy to hear that she is doing better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gee, sometimes ya' just gotta' wonder! :smilie_tischkante:
That doesn't instill lots of confidence, eh? :w00t:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor Emma and poor kitty! I'm so sorry they've had to go through all this. It's a good thing they did another ultrasound and also that Emma was there when the kitty had difficulty breathing! I hope nothing like this ever happens again. Hugs to them both!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Oh, I'm so glad she will be fine. I have three cats as well as Mia, and they are such fabulous animals.*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My Kathy So Sorry Makes Me Sick To Hear that. But so glad all will be fine.*
*Whats Wrong with some Of These Vets?*
*Hope all Stays Well For Kitty Cat!*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I will be really curious what they try to charge her for all the stuff they did yesterday for something that wasn't even wrong with the cat. She had pre surgery bloodwork, IV, anesthetic and an emergency after hours vet visit.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Tell her to complain!!!! There has to be a higher up, that other vet should have their license yanked!!!! Sorry that you daughter went through all this!!!! There are alot of crummy vets out there and its so unfair!


----------

